# Now he shows up....



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I shot a decent 8pt last Monday. 
Now this guy shows up.

If he trimmed down a little and did some cardio, I think he'd enjoy chasing does and the overall rut more.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh my

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

He's a Hawg all right but that's a really cool rack.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I would not enjoy draggin his steer arse outta the woods for sure. Looks to be 275+ field dressed lol


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

That is a tank for sure


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Ring #AlwaysHome Speakin of showing up my buddy's neighbor caught this guy on his doorbell-thought trick or treat was over


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Yeada said:


> Ring #AlwaysHome Speakin of showing up my buddy's neighbor caught this guy on his doorbell-thought trick or treat was over


 lol wait trick or treat is over this bu!! lol


----------

